# Value of a KHAN 12ga



## nconstant123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyont know what a KHAN 12ga semi-auto 3" be worth? Its in very good sahpe. Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Searches on the internet produced $175-200 on gunsamerica and auction arms, but they were at least a year back.


----------

